# XS Power D3400



## loudstreetrides (Nov 10, 2008)

testimonial, not all batteries are created the same, as a true audiophile recognizing differences in sound, I researched batteries for about 2 months before I made my purchase, I installed an XS Power D3400 battery(Kinetik HC1400 up front) Wednesday and from driving around I can tell there's instantly more power available from this battery, I've had Interstate and Optima, most batteries are good for cranking power or deep cycle reserve switched off usage, I know that XS Power got it right when they designed these batteries for audio use, it's like nitrous for your amps and instant kick in voltage/power, my highs play louder and my bass hits harder because of the more on tap power, I've very happy w/my purchase, should've done this awhile back, just sayin...


----------



## loudstreetrides (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

Is that battery secured or just sitting there?


----------



## loudstreetrides (Nov 10, 2008)

it's secured, it's not going anywhere....


----------



## jockhater2 (May 9, 2011)

XS Power D3100 v/s Competition Group 31 Load Test - YouTube

XS Power D3100 v/s Competitor Group 31 - YouTube



D3100 with a small crack! - YouTube


----------



## MTopper (Nov 4, 2009)

great batteries, i've personally found some batteries that are just as good for a smaller price.

Juicebox Apple vs Xs power d3400 500amp load test - YouTube


----------



## ChaunB3400 (Dec 12, 2009)

For the price to performance ratio, there are a few other companies that would compare, great batts none the less


----------

